# Visual C++ 6 und QT



## OliverD (16. April 2005)

Hallo,

ich will mit Visual C++ 6 und Qt arbeiten, aber leider bekomme ich wenn ich die Testprogramme kompliliere nur Fehler angezeigt.
Gibt es beim einrichten von Qt im Visual Studio besonderheiten?
Wie bekomme ich das jetzt zum laufen?

Gruß,
Oliver

Daten:

Ich habe zuerst QtWin230-NonCommercial.exe installiert und dann VC++, die Umgebungsvariablen sind gesetzt.

Hier das Testprogramm:

```
#include <qapplication.h>
#include <qlabel.h>

int main (int argc, char **argv)
{
      QApplication app (argc, argv);
      QLabel *l = new QLabel ("<H1>Test</H1>",0);
      l->show();
      app.setMainWidget (l);
      return app.exec();
}
```

Hier ein Teil der Fehlermeldungen:

```
c:\programme\microsoft visual studio\vc98\include\qobjectdefs.h(172) : error C2146: syntax error : missing ';' before identifier 'T'
c:\programme\microsoft visual studio\vc98\include\qobjectdefs.h(172) : error C2501: 'Q_INLINE_TEMPLATES' : missing storage-class or type specifiers
c:\programme\microsoft visual studio\vc98\include\qobjectdefs.h(172) : error C2059: syntax error : ';'
c:\programme\microsoft visual studio\vc98\include\qobjectdefs.h(172) : error C2146: syntax error : missing ';' before identifier 'qt_cast'
c:\programme\microsoft visual studio\vc98\include\qgarray.h(119) : error C2039: 'at' : is not a member of 'QGArray'
        c:\programme\microsoft visual studio\vc98\include\qgarray.h(116) : see declaration of 'QGArray'
c:\programme\microsoft visual studio\vc98\include\qgarray.h(120) : error C2270: 'at' : modifiers not allowed on nonmember functions
c:\programme\microsoft visual studio\vc98\include\qgarray.h(127) : error C2065: 'shd' : undeclared identifier
c:\programme\microsoft visual studio\vc98\include\qgarray.h(127) : error C2227: left of '->data' must point to class/struct/union
c:\programme\microsoft visual studio\vc98\include\qmemarray.h(46) : error C2954: template definitions cannot nest
c:\programme\microsoft visual studio\vc98\include\qmemarray.h(48) : error C2504: 'QGArray' : base class undefined
        c:\programme\microsoft visual studio\vc98\include\qmemarray.h(110) : see reference to class template instantiation 'QMemArray<type>' being compiled
c:\programme\microsoft visual studio\vc98\include\qmemarray.h(55) : error C2955: 'QGArray' : use of class template requires template argument list
        c:\programme\microsoft visual studio\vc98\include\qgarray.h(116) : see declaration of 'QGArray'
        c:\programme\microsoft visual studio\vc98\include\qmemarray.h(110) : see reference to class template instantiation 'QMemArray<type>' being compiled
c:\programme\microsoft visual studio\vc98\include\qmemarray.h(55) : error C2056: illegal expression
        c:\programme\microsoft visual studio\vc98\include\qmemarray.h(110) : see reference to class template instantiation 'QMemArray<type>' being compiled
c:\programme\microsoft visual studio\vc98\include\qmemarray.h(55) : error C2461: 'QMemArray<type>' : constructor syntax missing formal parameters
        c:\programme\microsoft visual studio\vc98\include\qmemarray.h(110) : see reference to class template instantiation 'QMemArray<type>' being compiled
c:\programme\microsoft visual studio\vc98\include\qmemarray.h(57) : error C2143: syntax error : missing ';' before 'public'
        c:\programme\microsoft visual studio\vc98\include\qmemarray.h(110) : see reference to class template instantiation 'QMemArray<type>' being compiled
c:\programme\microsoft visual studio\vc98\include\qwinexport.h(97) : error C2143: syntax error : missing ';' before 'template'
c:\programme\microsoft visual studio\vc98\include\qmemarray.h(48) : error C2504: 'QGArray' : base class undefined
```


----------



## basd (28. August 2005)

Hast du etwa die Headerfiles in dein Visual Studio kopiert 
c:\programme\microsoft visual studio\vc98\include\qobjectdefs.h


----------

